# turbo the bunny



## turbosmommy (Dec 7, 2006)

hello everyone im new to this forumbut my name is jenny and my sons name isturbo.




lolturbo is a gift from god, the reason i say this is because on 08/30/05i lost my baby, i was 3 months pregnant and had a miscarrage. the dayafter the miscarrage my boyfriend and i went to get us something tohelp with the greving. my boyfriends brother in law was gonna throwthis rabbit out in the street so we had decided to take him in. turbohas been with us for a year and four months now n he is soooo crazy.when we first got him he never let us touch him or take him out thecage, but after months of us trying he finally gave us the time of day.now turbo knows us as mommy and daddy. 

he loves to bother mommy because he knows mommy get mad easily. lol butwhen he plays with me i cant help butlaugh.





he knows when daddy is going to work cuz he will jump back and forth inhis cage but he makes sure he gives daddy a kiss before he goes towork.





turbo has a brother namedpoopie



they play around alllllll **** day lol they are so crazy together. 

turbo is just so loving and hes becoming playfull now but one thing turbo loves to do is take pictures.


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 8, 2006)

Aww he's absolutly adorable! I'mhaving the same problem with my bunny now too, he doesn't let him nearme much, I hope he comes around though. Had him about a montha half. Adopted him from a friend of mine. But yourlittle guy sure is cute! And so is Poopie


----------



## SpiritedBunnie (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Welcome to forum. Your bunnie is cute. I'm glad he came around for you


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Dec 12, 2006)

*turbosmommy wrote: *


>






omg...

This is our Lilah... :shock:


----------



## JimD (Dec 13, 2006)

I LuV MaH BuNs* wrote: *


> omg...
> 
> This is our Lilah... :shock:



Hi turbosmommy!!:wave:

Welcome to the forum!:welcome1

You pup *does* look a lot like our Lilah!!.....right down to the wet nose!!!!!.... 
I LuV MaH BuNs (aka: my dear daughter)already posted some pics of her.

Cute bunny too!!

Got anymore pics???

~Jim


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 13, 2006)

I LOVE the name Turbo. I had a rabbitnamed Tank, who was a little terror. I named his son Bulletbecause he's as fast as a speeding Bullet.


----------



## turbosmommy (Dec 13, 2006)

he is named turbo because my boyfriend is intocars. and it just fits him and believe me turbo aint no angel. he lovesdoing things that he knows will tick mommy off. but i cant get mad athim cuz then he gives me this face like mommy im playin with you


----------



## turbosmommy (Dec 17, 2006)

turbos has been gettin so big, not size wise buthe has been doing things that just surprises me. lol last night i wascooking and my boyfriend kept puttin turbos girlfriend(stuff animal)ontop of his waffle house thing. lol so turbo was getting mad and hefinally learned how to jump from the bottom of his cage to the top ofthe waffle house. but the only thing is that theres not alot of spacebetween the waffle house and the top of his cage so he squats down nhis ears are going straight out to the side.:apollo:

lol he looks so crazy. the problem is that he cant get down he is veryhesitant to jump down on his own. so my boyfriend had thought of gettinmy folder and makin a slide so he could slide down. lol he finallyrealized why the slide was there and slide down. my boyfriendturns around and turbo jumps right back on to his waffleroof. he kept doing this so that he could keep slideing down the slide.turbo had fun on his slide for about 15 minutes until my bf got tiredof holding it up. 

just thought i should share.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 18, 2006)

You need to take a video of Turbo sliding!

That sounds so cute!!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 18, 2006)

Aww Turbo is a handsome little guy,and he sounds so adorable! 

He's a lucky little bunny to have you in his life,with someone to take care of him and love him.



Ohh i think we need to see more pictures of this hansome guy 



cheryl


----------



## turbosmommy (Dec 19, 2006)

i no here goes some of the ones i have i just have to get a camera and take my pictures of that fat one






(turbo poseing for pictures)




(turbo destroying mommys sweater)




(MOMMY STOP IT ALREADY)




(turbodestroying mommys pants while she still has them on)




(turbos close up)





(my favorite picture ever)




(givin daddy a kiss before he leaves to work)


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 25, 2006)

i love this pic it is so adorable!!!

Celine:mrsthumper:


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 7, 2007)

he guys here are some pictures of turbo i took over the holidays. enjoy!:rose:





this was turbo x-mas morning waking me and daddy up...:santawink:






turbo sayingthank you forhis x-mas gift:bunnyheart






my baby looks so fat in this picture, lol:roflmao:






turbos not a lil baby no more.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2007)

There's that handsome little Turbo!! 

I hope you guys had a good holiday. I bet Turbo got spoiled .


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 13, 2007)

this is turbos brother poopie wakin turbo up in the mornings


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 23, 2007)

so turbo heard a bag being scrunched up n he thought it was for him n he jumped out his cage look where he landed


----------



## turbosmommy (Feb 15, 2007)

TURBO IS GETTING A NEW CAGE


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh yay, good for Turbo!

What does it look like? Or are you making one?


----------



## turbosmommy (Mar 2, 2007)

Turbos cage is finally done 


*Turbos old cage*





*WELCOME TO THE CAGE OF*





*Turbo welcoming you to his house* 





*Turbos TOYS*

















*Turbos new hay rack*





*Turbos edible bowl of noddles,carrots,lettuce,spoon n dowl*





*turbos hide outs*









*THE CAGE*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice cage. Lucky Turbo.


----------



## Beccalynn (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice cage. Lucky boy. I have a rabbit named Turbo too. :bunnydance:


----------

